# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  شهدات خبرة ليس لها فرصة عمل

## ali_elsherbiny

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

    انا مهندس انتاج دفعة 2007 ولقد قمت بتأدية الخدمة العسكرية ودرست الكثير من دورات التحكم الرقمى وبرمجة الماكينات للحصول على فرصة عمل بمرتب مجزى وده الطبيعى لاى شاب بس ليس من طبيعى مهندس حديث تخرج حاصل على دورات تدريب فى مجال نادر مثل مجال cnc ولم اجد فرصة عمل مناسبة انا هرفع cv وارجو الردود هل بهذه الدورات لم احصل على خبرة الكافية للحصول على عمل بمرتب مجزى ارجو التقيم من زملائى المهندسين

http://www.4shared.com/********/VQuYjxzU/c_v_pp.html

----------


## mostafaaa

شكرا

----------

